# A Godward Life



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

"This is the essence of what it means to love God "” to be satisfied in him. In him! Loving God may include obeying all his commands; it may include believing all his Word; it may include thanking him for all his gifts; but the essence of loving God is enjoying all he is."
"”Piper, John. _A Godward Life: Savoring the Supremacy of God in All of Life_ (Phoenix, AZ: Multnomah, 2001), p. 24.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 26, 2006)

This seems to answer your "The rationale for the chief end of man ???" post, does it not?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 26, 2006)

BTW, Piper is awesome!


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> This seems to answer your "The rationale for the chief end of man ???" post, does it not?


 Hey Ivan, you can't answer my questions with answers that I give myself.


----------

